# Canon T3i, 60D, 7D comparison (same sensor??)



## Jason in missouri (Feb 25, 2011)

Given the Canon T3i, 60D, and 7D all have the same sensor I would assume they all have similar IQ? The difference I would be curious about is the ISO ability. I have read since the 7D has 2 processors it should have reduced noise at higher ISO's. Does anyone have proof of this? I have also read the noise is more appealing for the 7D when compared to the 60D (haven't seen a comparison for the T3i). How is this possible?

I was close to purchasing the 7D until the rebates came out. I guess I still will purchase the camera given the price seems stable regardless of rebates, just pretty irritated with the whole situation.


----------



## EYEONE (Feb 25, 2011)

Don't forget the T2i has the same sensor too.

I would suppose that each version of the 18mp sensor would be better on noise than the previous which would make the T3i the best performer but I don't really have any evidence to back this up.

I have used a 60D in the store and it seemed to give no better or worse ISO performance than my 7D.

I haven't compared the two myself.

Here is a good article about the 60D that has a ISO comparison of many Canon's to compare.
http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Canon-EOS-60D-DSLR-Camera-Review.aspx


----------



## PanTerra (Feb 25, 2011)

I was under the impression that the dual processor in the 7D is what allowed for the higher frame rate.


----------



## Kuscali (Feb 25, 2011)

I was under the impression that the dual image processors in the 7D would give better noise processing of the images.


----------



## foobar (Feb 26, 2011)

The differences in image quality between the four cameras are absolutely negligible.
They all use the same basic sensor, although some of the auxiliary stuff is slightly different.

The two processors in the 7D are for higher data throughput (continous shooting speed) and the advanced AF functions.

BTW: Who cares about noise processing on the camera? Just shoot RAW with a good workflow software like Lightroom.


----------



## benuriyahmay (Feb 26, 2011)

PanTerra said:


> I was under the impression that the dual processor in the 7D is what allowed for the higher frame rate.



Yeah I'm pretty sure all the dual processor's do is give faster AF (maybe? Hopefully, right?) and faster processing of images, so probably faster FPS.. Maybe just recording time though.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Sep 9, 2014)

Considering all the Canon 18 megapixel APS-C sensors (there are many), they all have the same quality of image. However there are differences in the JPEG image. 

Amazingly, 7D has ISO100 with more noise than other cameras, caused by dual DIGIC 4 processing. 

Only in JPEG, T5i image has less chroma noise, and looks more "film like". :


----------



## NancyP (Sep 9, 2014)

The major thing the dual DIGIC 4 gives the 7D is higher throughput than the single DIGIC 5 models like 60D - 8 versus 5 fps.


----------



## unfocused (Sep 9, 2014)

Is there a reason people are responding to a 3 1/2 year old question?


----------



## ULFULFSEN (Sep 9, 2014)

unfocused said:


> Is there a reason people are responding to a 3 1/2 year old question?



Well it´s still kind of valid question. Given that the 18MP sensor is still sold.


----------



## jvhigbee (Sep 9, 2014)

I own the 60D and the 7D and have used both with a variety of lenses. The image quality is the same.

http://www.pbase.com/jvhigbee/01_sorts


----------



## Ivan Muller (Sep 10, 2014)

One reasons I am not much interested in the 7d, 70d, 700d etc is that I got the same sensor, which means same image quality, in the hugely discounted Eos M. Now the eos M is hugely flawed, we all know that and at launch price was a bit of a joke, however at these discounted prices it has become quite a nice little camera, of course nothing has changed but the price, its just that the flaws are more palatable at current prices.

Looking at the whole apsc line up, the differentiation is not in absolute image quality from the sensor, they all basically have the same sensor, its just that the AF is a little bit better, better quality body etc etc. this strategy must have saved Canon millions if not billions. Its just for us consumers its a bit of a let down when I have a semi pro 7d that gives the same image quality as an Eos M...of course the opposite is also true, I am trilled that my el cheapo eos M can give the same image quality as the top of the range 7d!

The more I think about it the more it looks like that is Canons strategy...same sensors across the range with ever better bodies and functionality as the price goes up. If I look at the image quality difference between the 5d3 and 6d, I see the same reasoning. Which makes me think, will the 7d2 will basically have the same image quality as the 70D, just in a better looking body?

The rumored Samsung 28mp camera could be quite interesting. Even if we will not buy it en mass for whatever reason, if the sensor and camera is all what its rumored to be, it could be quite a dilemma for Canon/Nikon etc being upstaged by a 'mere' cell phone maker .....

We live in interesting times!


----------



## Rejay14 (Sep 11, 2014)

They have the same image quality, using the same sensors, yes. The image quality is not similar if the image is not focused properly. Therefore, dual processors make sense and produce better images if the situation challenges the AF system. More money buys you a better AF system and/or a better camera, which MAY result in better images. In un-challenging situations, my 40D gives me great results still. YMMV


----------

